

IOS PDF Generation Causing Problems on Windows Machines and Google Docs - watmough
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2389034&start=0&tstart=0

======
watmough
It appears that PDF generation on iOS includes partial / subset fonts, which
are named with xxxx+<fontname>. Adobe Reader has problems extracting the font
and may or may not display blanks or garbage for text in these PDF files.

This seems to be a 3.2 problem onwards, and affects people using Pages, and
any apps that use PDF contexts to export documents from iOS.

Anyone getting any joy from Apple on a potential fix?

